# 5 month old walking wobbly..(Ferdzandbella)



## Ferdzandbella (Jul 12, 2013)

I have just joined today. I am very worried about my 5 months old gsd, his hind legs wobble and very weak when he walks i only notice it 3 days ago. Please give me some advice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ferdzandbella (Jul 12, 2013)

I have already seen a vet and gave him a hip n joint tablet as calcium and another suplement. Dogfood was also replaced to royal canine to help bones. After a week my GSD improved her homd legs but not 100% and now after 2 weeks she has not completely recovered, my gsd is only 6 months is she ready for n xry? Please advice and thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ferdzandbella, have you spoken to your BREEDER? That's why we spend the months locating a good responsible one (and pay a bit more) so we have their feed back and support and got a puppy they will be able to help with. Also you can compare how the littermates are doing.

If you went with a showline GSD, many of them are structurally different and were bred that way on purpose. 

Look around the 30 sec mark


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What country are you in?

Why a calcium supplement? If your dog is eating a balanced dog food such as Royal Canin then you absolutely should not be giving extra calcium to a large breed puppy


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am going through some hd hip issues and arthritis in my 6 month old puppy. Right now we are doing Adequan and IV Laser therapy. it is helping alot. Even on just the Adequan ( 4th shot of loading just yesterday) he seemed better. Weve had one laser therapy session and he was a little sore the next day but is doing better. Am taking him back for his second therapy today. 

The rehab person doing the laser therapy said laser helps with dogs that have paralysis, it costs $40 a session down here in CA. 

My dogs ortho vet said not to give calcium. ( i was giving Ester C when I found out he had HD for about 5 days) he said for god sakes stop giving it to him.


----------

